# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  HSL:n lippujärjestelmä ei taivu alv-prosentin muuttumiseen

## 339-DF

En kyllä ymmärrä miten tämä voisi olla mahdollista, mutta ellei toimittaja ole käsittänyt jotain väärin, niin Höseli on jotenkin onnistunut hankkimaan niin kankean lippujärjestelmän, ettei sinne voi syöttää uutta alv-prosenttia. Jos alv laskee 10 prosentista nollaan, niin maksaa miljoonan saada järjestelmä ymmärtämään tämän. Lisäksi prosentin muutos jotenkin estäisi jälleen kerran suunnitteilla oleva lippujärjestelmäuudistuksen, en ymmärrä kyllä miten.

Joukkoliikenteen ALV oli ennen HSL-aikaa 8 %, sitten se nousi 9 %:iin ja lopulta 10 %:iin. Miten ihmeessä näistä katastrofeista on selvitty hengissä?

En tiedä, pitäisikö itkeä vai nauraa.

https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/6...4-7bfdd58b3a39

https://www.hsl.fi/hsl/uutiset/uutin...htoista-mallia

Tässä vielä HSL:n tiedotteesta lainaus:




> Varmaa on se, että yksistään alv:n väliaikaisen poistamisen vaatimat tekniset muutokset lukuisiin HSL:n ja kumppaneiden myyntijärjestelmiin aiheuttaa huomattavan suuria ylimääräisiä kustannuksia. HSL:n on arvioinut omien järjestelmämuutostensa maksavan reilut miljoonaa euroa. Muutoksia pitää tehdä yli 20 järjestelmään kahteen kertaan, sekä 1.1. että 1.5.
> 
> Lisäksi muutosten vaatima työ vaarantaa HSL:n nykyiseen lippujärjestelmään suunnitellut tietoturvapäivitykset ja aiheuttaa lipunmyyntiin häiriöitä ja tulon menetyksiä. Muutos viivästyttää myös HSL:ssä käynnissä olevaa tärkeää lippujärjestelmän uudistamishanketta noin 6 kuukautta. Hankkeen viivästyminen aiheuttaa 5 miljoonan euron lisäkustannukset, koska vanhoista lippujärjestelmistä ei päästä luopumaan.

----------


## sane

> En tiedä, pitäisikö itkeä vai nauraa.


Parempi vaan nauraa, kun nämä tuntuvat olevan enemmän sääntö, kuin poikkeus julkisten it-hankintojen seurauksena. Yksinkertaisempi luulisi, että alv-muutos hoituisi vaihtamalla tietokannasta yhtä riviä, hieman kehittyneemmissä järjestelmissä jopa syöttämällä etukäteen voimassaolopäivät.

Sivuhuomiona tuo 1 M on n. 10 henkilötyövuotta it-konsultin palkoilla. Siinä on siis puoli henkilötyövuotta budejtoitu per järjestelmä.

----------


## PepeB

> En kyllä ymmärrä miten tämä voisi olla mahdollista, mutta ellei toimittaja ole käsittänyt jotain väärin, niin Höseli on jotenkin onnistunut hankkimaan niin kankean lippujärjestelmän, ettei sinne voi syöttää uutta alv-prosenttia.


Sen verran huomiona, että kyseessä on nimenomaan se vanha järjestelmä, jota ollaan nyt korvaamassa uudella. ALV:t eivät muutu ihan liian usein, joten siellä on hyvin saatettu mennä "helpomman kautta" kehittäessä.
Huomiona, että ALV-muutos ei koskisi vain HSL-järjestelmiä, vaan myös heitä, jotka myyvät HSL:n tai muun vastaavan tahon lippuja, kuten R-Kioski. Tuollainen ALV tilapäinen poisto aiheuttaa aivan hirveän määrän päivitystyötä moniin järjestelmiin, järjetön idea kaiken kaikkiaan.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Sen verran huomiona, että kyseessä on nimenomaan se vanha järjestelmä,


Vastahan hsl päivitti ytv ajoilta olleen ibm palvelimen(reittiopas), senkin vasta, kun se laukesi totaalisesti. Ei tosiaan noi julkiset hankinnat aina kohdistu sinne minne niitä tarvitaan. Ärrän uusi järjestelmä taipuu moneen. Se on uusittu 2016.

----------


## Minä vain

> Yksinkertaisempi luulisi, että alv-muutos hoituisi vaihtamalla tietokannasta yhtä riviä, hieman kehittyneemmissä järjestelmissä jopa syöttämällä etukäteen voimassaolopäivät.


Yksityisellä sektorilla näin onkin. Eräässä pörssiyhtiössä arvonlisäveron muutos maksoi noin 200 euroa. Koska järjestelmään pystyi syöttämään päivät ja kellonajan, jolloin ALV on voimassa, ei ehkä edes tarvitsisi tehdä muutos kuin kerran. Eihän osakkeenomistajille voida alkaa selittämään, että ALVin muutokseen kuluu 60 henkilötyövuotta, kun taas kunnan jäsenenä tai kansalaisena ei ole mitään tehtävissä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yksityisellä sektorilla näin onkin. Eräässä pörssiyhtiössä arvonlisäveron muutos maksoi noin 200 euroa. Koska järjestelmään pystyi syöttämään päivät ja kellonajan, jolloin ALV on voimassa, ei ehkä edes tarvitsisi tehdä muutos kuin kerran. Eihän osakkeenomistajille voida alkaa selittämään, että ALVin muutokseen kuluu 60 henkilötyövuotta, kun taas kunnan jäsenenä tai kansalaisena ei ole mitään tehtävissä.


Juuri näin.

Eikä se Höselilläkään tuollaisia summia maksa, se on sellasta tyypillistä virkamiesten höpöhöpöä, jolla on piiiiitkät perineet. Kun HKL aikoinaan ei millään olisi halunnut Kampin ratikkarataa, niin siellä keksittiin mitä mielikuvituksellisimpia syitä, miksi sitä ei voisi toteuttaa tai miksi se ainakin olisi aivan järkyttävän kallista. KSV ei antanut periksi tuumaakaan ja HKL sitten lopulta taipui, kun ei muuta voinut. Eräs hauskimmista käänteistä tuossa oli, että HKL alkoi vaatia Mikonkadulle rataa ja sitä taas ei kannattanut tehdä, kun kadun alla oli joku kaapeli tai putki, jonka siirto maksaisi seitsennumeroisia summia ja oli ihan täysin sataprosenttisen välttämätöntä siirtää se radan alta pois. Sitten, kun se rata ihan oikeasti oli sinne tulossa, niin todettiin, että kas vain, eihän sitä nyt sitten tarvitsekaan siirtää.

Tuo HKL:n väki on jo eläkkeellä, eikä taida KSV:n Kampin-radan edistäjätkään olla enää KSV:ssä töissä (eikä enää ole kumpaakaan organisaatiota sillä nimellä edes olemassa), mutta perinteet istuvat tiukassa.

----------

